
Vote for new Java name - simonpure
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSerWX0GwYZqxWXOnmM8D8shvzrw8PY0NH92TWwg6puCrttxsA/viewform
======
sorokod
"Our process whittled this list down to two names"

This reminds me of the Family Guy episode where Bonnie, the wife of
quadriplegic Joe Swanson goes to Paris to get away from Joe and chooses a new
partner - quadriplegic as well

~~~
smt88
It's an apt, funny analogy, but two off-topic nitpicks, if I may:

1) Joe is paraplegic. He has control of his arms.

2) I know you didn't mean it this way, but your comment makes it sound like
Bonnie is trying to get away from her husband who's terrible because of his
disability, and then she chooses another person who's terrible. That's what
Family Guy was implying, for all I know.

I just want to point out that paraplegic people can (and many do) have full,
normal relationships. A paraplegic friend of mine is happily married, and his
wife doesn't have to do anything for him.

~~~
sorokod
Wrt to 1) you are absolutely right - Joe is paraplegic.

As to 2) , not to belittle your own experience, but Joe's condition is exactly
why Bonnie goes to Paris in that episode. For whatever it's worth Joe and
Bonnie patch things up in the end.

~~~
smt88
Thanks for the respectful response. I know it can be really annoying when
people nitpick these things.

It sounds like the original message is Family Guy's, though, so perhaps I
shouldn't have brought it up here.

